# Pc als Klavier nutzen



## Lindt (14. Mai 2010)

Eine etwas exotische Frage:
Ist es möglich, mit einem Programm und einer Tastatur mit Klaviertasten, am PC, ein Klavier zuemulieren? Sollte wenn schon in ganz guter Qualität sein.
Ich habe mich schon nach E-pianos und so etwas umgeschaut, bin nur jetzt auf die Idee gekommen, dass das bestimmt auch über einen HTPC geht.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2010)

Also mit dem Programm Fruity Loops kannste auf der normalen Tastatur "Klavierspielen", aber ich denk ma das geht auch mit ner USB Klaviatur

Das hat en ziemlich umfangreiches und authentisch klingendes Synthesizerpaket


----------



## Lindt (14. Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal. Werde mir mal die Demo ziehen.
Kann mir jetzt noch jemand ne Tastatur mit Klaviertasten empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Was willst Du denn ausgeben? Muss es anschlagsdynamisch sein, also wenn Du eine Taste leicht drückst, ist der Ton leise, und wenn Du reinhast laut?


----------



## nfsgame (14. Mai 2010)

Hmm, da bräuchtest du aber ne Soundkarte mit nem ziemlich guten MIDI-Paket (->Teuer).


----------



## NCphalon (14. Mai 2010)

FL macht das über software


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Mai 2010)

Also FruityLoops klingt alles andere als authentisch ..... man hört sehr sehr stark raus das es sich lediglich um Samples handelt die abgespielt werden, das hat mit synthese garnix am hut. Und klingt bei Fruity auch nicht wirklich super. Also im direkt vergleich gegen mein ehemaliges Yamaha Clavinova ( ein 4000€ E Piano ) klang Fruity sehr billig ( mit ner HighEnd Soundkarte wohlgemerkt ) 
Ich halt Fruity heut mehr für nen spielzeug, früher hab ich ausschlieslich mit Fruity gearbeitet, heute ist Reason in der sache viel besser, hat zwar einige einschränkungen die Fruity nicht hat, aber als Musiker weis man sich zu helfen und arbeitet eben mit Tricks. 

Nen sehr sehr guten klavier Sound bietet Reason 4.0 allerdings mit tastatur wirst du nicht glücklich, du brauchst dazu ein MidiKeyboard anschlagdynamik ist ein MUSS 
Gut für den Einstieg ist das Miditech i2-61 
MIDITECH I2-61 
Wenns bisl umfangreicher sein soll 
dann das M-Audio Oxygen 61 
M-Audio Oxygen 61 (3RD GEN)

Diese beiden sind fürn einstieg erstmal sehr gut geeignet, ich selbst benutze von Miditech nen Midicontroller mit 25tasten, das Miditech I² Controll25, bin sehr zufrieden auch wenn es ein billig ableger vom M-Audio Oxygen ist. Anschlagdynamik funktioniert super, die Potis einsame spitze, lediglich die tasten fühlen sich bisl zu leicht an aber für mich nicht relevant da ich nur sequenzen einspiel mit der klaviatur. Du solltest dir natürlich im klaren sein das nen E Piano mit gewichteten Tasten ein viel besseres spielerlebniss bietet als ein MidiKeyboard, auser du greift in die 1000€ klasse.

@NFSgame Midi schnittstelle am PC war gestern ! Heut nutz so gut wie garkein gerät mehr die midischnittstelle sondern USB2Midi  oder Firewire2Midi ! Das ist übrigends der Midischnittstelle haushoch überlegen  Auser du meinst die MidiSynthese und die dazugehörigen Sounds, hier wär nen RolandGM das beste, aber solche karten sind wie du schon sagtes verflucht teuer. 

Die beiden von mir gezeigten Keyboards besitzen Midi über USB sowie den klassischen Midi anschluss um externe Geräte anzusteuern.


Achja nochwas eine Asio zero Latenz karte ist ein muss, ansonst hast latenzen von einigen ms was beim spielen störend wirkt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, da bräuchtest du aber ne Soundkarte mit nem ziemlich guten MIDI-Paket (->Teuer).


 
Nee, erstens gibt es gibt USB-Keyboards, und zweitens gibt es auch für USB MIDI-Controller für 15-20€. Is echt nicht teuer.


@dfence: mit dem passendem VSTi als PlugIn kannst Du schon ein recht gutes Klavier erzeugen aus "Laien"-Sicht, egal ob unter FruityLoops oder nem anderen Host-Programm. Selbst bei halbwegs guten Samples merken viele nicht, dass das kein echtes Klavier ist - schließlich stammen die Samples ja von nem echten Klavier, hören sich also echt an  Man merkt es halt dann, wenn man "filigraner" spielt oder es reine Klavierstücke mit vielen Wechseln an Notenlänge, Anschlagdynamik usw. sind - und dann is die Frage, welche Qualität er überhaupt erwartet...


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich weis schon mit den passenden VST gehts schon, z.b Native Instruments Pro 53 hat ne sehr geile Klavier Synthese, die nicht auf Samples bassiert  Aber dafür hats auch seinen preis. 
Die problematik ist auch bei den Samples das eben die charakteristik vom Klavier verloren geht, schlieslich ist das eigentlich nen Seiteninstrument und bei Fruity geht dieser charakter eben verloren, da ich eh glaube die samples stammen aus nem E Piano bei den hauseignen Samples zumindest.
Und er schrieb ja auch sollte ne gute Qualität sein *g* ich hab halt als Referenz nen wirklich gutes E-piano gehabt und im direkt vergleich tun sich da welten auf.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Vltr. gibt es ja bald die App zu kaufen "IPiano"


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Mai 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vltr. gibt es ja bald die App zu kaufen "IPiano"



Gibt es schon lange...


----------



## Lindt (14. Mai 2010)

Als Preisvorstellung geht so bis 300 Euro. Es sollte über den Pc also in etwa so sein, wie ein E-piano für 300 Euro. Der HTPC ist natürlich nicht in die 300 Euro eingerechnet.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

Soll das Keyboard denn auch selber Töne erzeugen können, oder nur die Software ansteuern, die das dann übernimmt?


----------



## Gast12348 (14. Mai 2010)

Na bei 300€ bleibt ja nix übrig als Software zu nutzen und dazu eben nen Keyboard wie ich schon empfohlen hab, nen E-Piano für 300€ klingt grauenhaft, da bekommst eh nur mehr oder weniger Keyboards mit klaviersound.
Ich empfehle Reason4 und eben das Midikeyboard. dann biste zwar klein bisl über 300€ aber du hast nen guten klang ( sofern eben die Soundkarte mitspielt ) mit onboard Sound würd ich das auf keinen fall empfehlen wegen der besagten Latenzen 
Demo von Reason4 kann man sich hier saugen 
Propellerhead Software 

Links zu den Keys hab ich ja schon gepostet, da ist Thoman die beste anlaufstelle für Musikequipment zu nem guten preis mit guten Service ( kannst 30 tage testen und bekommst dein Geld zurück wenns dir nicht gefällt rücksende schein liegt bei ) 

Hier gibts nen bsp von Reason und dem Grand Piano z.b 
YouTube - Me Playing a Grand Piano on my Computer Keyboard


----------



## Lindt (14. Mai 2010)

Ist Reason leicht zu bedienen? Das ganze ist nicht für mich, sondern für jemanden, der nicht wirklich viel Lust/Können hat viel einzustellen. Also das ganze einmal einzustellen und dann immer mit diesen Settings zuspielen ist OK. Es ist auch nur normales Klavier und vlt. Orgel verlangt. Am besten wären dann ja Profile.

Wie gut muss die Soundkarte sein? Reicht ne Xonar D1?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Soll das Keyboard denn auch selber Töne erzeugen  können, oder nur die Software ansteuern, die das dann übernimmt?


 
Wie meinst du das? Also auf dem Keyboard soll halt gespielt werden und die Töne von einer externen Anlage, über die Soundkarte, ausgegeben werden.

Edit: Mit einem E-piano welcher Preisklasse könnte man dieses System dann vergleichen?


----------

